# Thai Super Skunk, Opium, Skunk #1: Advanced Nutrients



## rippinthewidow (Feb 18, 2010)

I plan on moving out soon, so I decided to go big this time. Here's what I'm working with:

1 400w MH/HPS 
1 600w MH/HPS
Fox Farm Ocean Soil
7x7x6 room (still needs to be built)
*
Advanced Nutrients*: Sensi Grow A&B, Mother Earth Tea (grow), B-52, Voodoo Juice, Piranha, and Tarantula.
I plan on getting Connoisseur A&B, Mother Earth Tea (bloom), and CarboLoad for the flowering stage.

*Seeds*:
Paradise Seeds Opium (feminized), G13 Labs Skunk #1 (feminized), and 2 G13 Thai Super Skunk
I also have three more bag seeds which I told were Super Silver Haze, Super Haze, and Flow (personal grower's strain).

I'm keeping pH around 6.3 and temps between 70-77 F. I planted the Opium, Skunk #1, and Thai Super Skunk last week and the other three yesterday. Right now they are under a T5 and 2 60w CFL's.  Here's a look at the babies one week in. In the first picture, the two taller one's are the Thai's and the one on the far left is the Skunk #1.


----------



## Dahova (Feb 18, 2010)

go big or go home! i always say.. i currenty use a 150 Hps a 400 mh
10(600)s and 2 (1k) i use a 6x6 and a 4x4 to veg and 2 10x14 rooms for flowrer. great start to a big hobby you will seee


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 18, 2010)

rippinthewindow, im no pro like you guys, ijust have alittle tent to grow in, but it looks like you got your **** together... have you used the advanced nutes yet? a lot of people say they are overrated but thats all ive been using and it works great for my babies... i really want to try the b-52 and the budfactorx but right now i dont have that kind of money lol good luck with your grow i will deffinatly be:watchplant:


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 18, 2010)

Dahova said:
			
		

> go big or go home! i always say.. i currenty use a 150 Hps a 400 mh
> 10(600)s and 2 (1k) i use a 6x6 and a 4x4 to veg and 2 10x14 rooms for flowrer. great start to a big hobby you will seee


 
Whoa. Lets see some pics. Sounds like a dialed set up. Alot of equipment.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 18, 2010)

That Thai Super Skunk might prove to be too big in your grow area.  I had one about a year ago. It got way too big, way too fast.  I gave it to a friend who planted it outdoors.  In no time it was about six feet tall and at least two feet in circumference, a whopper.  It probably would have gotten even bigger, except he yanked it because it was a male.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 18, 2010)

good to know alis I have 5 of those seeds...is the bud good? I was thinking of growing them outside maybe if I tie them down........ training..this grow will be fun to watch.


----------



## rippinthewidow (Feb 19, 2010)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> That Thai Super Skunk might prove to be too big in your grow area.  I had one about a year ago. It got way too big, way too fast.  I gave it to a friend who planted it outdoors.  In no time it was about six feet tall and at least two feet in circumference, a whopper.  It probably would have gotten even bigger, except he yanked it because it was a male.



Well if that is the case I might just LST them if they get too big.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 19, 2010)

2Dog, I don't know if it is good, because the plant turned out to be male.  

rippin, that will be interesting to see how it turns out.  Keep us posted on this one.


----------



## 420benny (Feb 19, 2010)

2dog, one of the "down under" guys raves about Thai SS. btw, they will hit 10 feet outside easy. Mine did, even trained.


----------



## rippinthewidow (Feb 20, 2010)

I watered the four bigger plants today and they look nice and perky. Two of the unknown seeds popped up today, while the third still looks a little wimpy. Temps have been between 66-75 F. Here's a few pictures.


----------



## the chef (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok dig this...The thai super skunk is very good smoke. Just early finished one indoors. Had early mold issues so chopped her early. That and she was 6foot 3 growing inside my bathroom. This plant i guarentee will triple in size very quickly. The smoke i swear smells of a spicy chocolate but be warned! This betty does take her time!!!!!!! She will likely finish out close the end of harvest season.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey, Chef, wow!  You actually did one indoors.  I can hardly believe it.  Yeah, it sounds like good smoke, but a chore to tackle indoors.  Too bad you had to chop early.


----------



## rippinthewidow (Feb 21, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Ok dig this...The thai super skunk is very good smoke. Just early finished one indoors. Had early mold issues so chopped her early. That and she was 6foot 3 growing inside my bathroom. This plant i guarentee will triple in size very quickly. The smoke i swear smells of a spicy chocolate but be warned! This betty does take her time!!!!!!! She will likely finish out close the end of harvest season.


I'm thinking about topping some, if not all of the plants. My last grow I had a Strawberry Cough cola get too big and it got terrible mold.


----------



## the chef (Feb 21, 2010)

Yup Alistair, finished her out at 6'3" in the ol potty. It was a pain in the...tukus! Topping and a butt load of lst or limb trainiong like a bonzai.


----------



## rippinthewidow (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks chef. It looks like I got a lot of work ahead of me. I'm thinking about using 10 gallon bags for the four bigger plants and 5 gallon bags for the other 3. Does anyone know if that would be too big for a 7x7x6 room if I top and LST all the plants?


----------



## Alistair (Feb 22, 2010)

Seven plants in pots like you have mentioned, in a room of those dimensions, in my opinion, it should work, except, maybe, you might have a problem with height for the tall ones.  Other than that, it seems like you have a big enough space.  Do you have six vertical feet for plant growth, or do you have to subtract the height of the light and the distance between the light and the tops of the plants?


----------



## rippinthewidow (Feb 22, 2010)

The ceiling is a about 6 1/2ft but I'm only making my room 6ft tall. The lights will be hung from the actual ceiling so it will be about 5 1/2ft from the ground. I plan on cutting holes in the panda to allow the chains to hang. Also, I think I'm going 8x8x6 now so that I have more room to LST.


----------



## rippinthewidow (Feb 22, 2010)

Thought I'd give a little update because these little plants are growing rapidly for soil  . As of right now, I already see a difference with AN and it's not even two weeks since seedling :holysheep: The three bagseed plants are doing well but I let them stretch too much, so I raised them closer to the T5. Enjoy:yay: 

Picture 1: 2 Thai's in back, Skunk #1 front right, Opium front left
Picture 2: Three bagseed plants (6 days old)


----------



## rippinthewidow (Feb 23, 2010)

I finally finished my room today   so I thought I would add a couple pictures from inside. I got the Thai's, Opium, and Skunk #1 in there right now under 400w MH. Hopefully I can transplant them to the 10 gallon later this week.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 23, 2010)

rippinthewindow, looks to me like youve got it together man. that new grow room is sick, and it all looks so clean... reminds me of a hospital. your room and plants look great keep up the good work!


----------



## Alistair (Feb 23, 2010)

That is a nice room!  You have lots of horizontal space; you'll be fine.  Good job!


----------



## rippinthewidow (Mar 4, 2010)

It's been awhile since I've last posted. Since then I have transplanted the two Thai's, Opium (fem), and Skunk #1 (fem) into a 8-9 gallon bag. I wanted to try something new by using a 5 gallon bucket for the bottom and a 5 gallon bag for the top, tapping the two together, and have a taller 8-9 gallon bag :holysheep:  I had used 10 gallon bags before, but they were wide and short, so I wanted to see if there is any difference from using a tall and skinny bag. The 4 larger plants have yellow bottom leaves  , so I think this is either from a)I transplanted them and lack of water/nutes b)over nuting or c)a nute deficiency. The new growth is still green which is a plus, but if the problem persists I will flush the soil. The three bag seed plants will be transplanted within the next few days :watchplant:  Temps have been between 63-70F and RH between 30-55%. I'm on Week two of AN's Sensi Grow Veg Cycle. I've been following the calculator on their website. Here's a few pics.

Pictures 1/2- Root system before transplant
Pictures 3/6- Family Photo
Picture 4 - Two Thai's
Picture 5 - Opium (left) and Skunk #1 (right)


----------



## rippinthewidow (Mar 5, 2010)

I gave the laddies a nice watering last night and they look perky and green today . I'm thinking it was a nutrient deficiency, possibly nitrogen, that was making them go yellow but all is well now. I'll be back in a few days with some pictures, until then enjoy a nice :ccc:.


----------

